# ISO Healthy eggs benedict recipe



## crankin (Apr 16, 2007)

I really like eggs benedict but I know it is very unhealthy. But upon further thought, I realize that the only really bad part is the hollandaise. English muffin, poached egg, and a small amount of canadian bacon aren't so bad. So I was wondering if anyone knows of a good, reduced calorie/fat recipe for making eggs benedict (or more specifically, hollandaise sauce).


----------



## Caine (Apr 16, 2007)

*Light Hollandaise Sauce* (courtesy of Cooking Light magazine): 

1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
2/3 cup 1% low-fat milk 
1 large egg yolk 
2 1/2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/8 teaspoon salt 

Combine 1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch and mustard in a 2-cup glass measure. Gradually add milk and egg yolk, stirring with a whisk. Microwave at high 1 minute; stir well. Microwave at high an additional 30 seconds or until thick. Add lemon juice, butter, and salt; stir with a whisk.  
*Yield:* 12 servings

I would also suggest using whole wheat English muffins, and replacing 1/2 the eggs (You don't say how many Eggs Benedict you're making) with 1/4 cup of an egg substitute per egg, such as Egg Beaters or Better-N-eggs, which is just egg whites with a bit of food coloring to make it look like whole egg (i.e. for 12 servings. which is how many the Hollandaise recipe will serve, you would use 6 whole eggs and 1-1/2 cups egg substitute). Scramble them together and use a lightly greased egg ring (or a biscuit cutter) to cook them in the correct shape. Unless, of course, you think that might be just WAY TOO healthy!


----------



## Sage (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Caine.
What a great recipe to have. I saved it; thank you.


----------



## Constance (Apr 16, 2007)

I saved it, too! Thank you!


----------



## Little Miss J (Apr 19, 2007)

I am going to try these.  I love hollandaise but its been absent for quite some time as I've been trying to be healthier!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2007)

While I've always considered Eggs Benedict an occasional treat, so nearly always use regular Hollandaise sauce, one amendment I do make is to use either turkey bacon or turkey ham in place of the Canadian bacon.  You still get that nice smoky meat taste, but with less fat/calories.


----------



## Caine (Apr 20, 2007)

If you happen to like that artificial smokey taste, sure.  

Canadian bacon is very lean. 

1 oz (28g) Turkey Bacon - 35 calories, 2.8g fat (26 calories from fat)

1 oz (28g) Turkey Ham - 35 calories, 1.4 g fat (18 calories from fat)

1 oz Canadian Bacon - 44 calories, 2g fat (18 calories from fat)

Save the turkey for Thanksgiving!


----------



## carolelaine (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't find that Oscar Meyer Turkey Bacon has that liquid smoke taste.  I make mine with asparagus and crab and the light hollandaise.  I know that it is more like Eggs Oscar, but it is really good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, since husband only eats poultry & seafood, turkey bacon or ham it has to be here. : )


----------

